# 2009 TDI OCI (Contacted VW of Germany)



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm military and moving to Germany and FYI VW is a global warranty so i will be covered while im there. I contacted VW of Germany and asked a few question via phone on OCI. After about 4 transfered calls i was connected with Tech support. In Germany they do have variable oil changes which is 2 years or 30KM but 2004 and older have the 10KM or 12 month fixed OCI (in most cases). When i gave the guy from Germany my VIN number of my TDI he did say i was programed for fixed 10K oil changes. However he did say that the 2.0 TDI CR can be changed to variable interval. He also said that in German there are two part numbers for VW 507 00 oil. One being for variable OCI and the other for 10KM OCI. He also said that Europe's diesel fuel and oil is a better quality so variable OCI would be a good idea. Just make sure that the US dealership are using VW 507 00 and not VW 501 01 in your new TDI!


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 2009 TDI OCI (willafb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *willafb* »_He also said that in German there are two part numbers for VW 507 00 oil. One being for variable OCI and the other for 10KM OCI.

I'm sure the difference is clearly noted on the package making it impossible to get it wrong.








For those of us not moving to Germany, variable OCI is a bedtime story that gives us sweet dreams.


----------

